# WTF is wrong with people



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2016)

you know police will use deadly force when necessary, but this dumbass points  a vape like a gun. and then people in san diego protest. people need to wake the fuck up and focus on real problems


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2016)

... That's the problem, Vapes are attacking the police.....I have 3 vapes , but still prefer a joint ...that's my point, if he was smoking a joint , he's still be alive....
....      ...


....[ GO EAGLES] ......


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 29, 2016)

Cops don't like second hand vape smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Oct 2, 2016)

I lost 3 mates to vapes....cousin had one go off in his pocket once, he couldn't get a BJ for his wife for 3 years because she didn't like the nicotine smell...knew a bloke who got killed for one.....I can see where the cops are coming from!

BTW Heck, that fucken pic takes 2 minutes to load lols


----------



## charley (Oct 2, 2016)

Watson said:


> I lost 3 mates to vapes....cousin had one go off in his pocket once, he couldn't get a BJ for his wife for 3 years because she didn't like the nicotine smell...knew a bloke who got killed for one.....I can see where the cops are coming from!
> 
> BTW Heck, that fucken pic takes 2 minutes to load lols



...... my vapes are for 'WEED' only....


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@heckler7 got busted for being a child molester! That's the reason he really hates cops

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> @heckler7 got busted for being a child molester! That's the reason he really hates cops
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



you are getting annoying with this.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince said:


> you are getting annoying with this.


Sorry. But he started harassing me. So I did research and found out he's a registered sex offender 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

if it were true..and not shared with the forum by the member in question ..thats pretty much against terms of service as far as I know...

I'll leave it up to prince whether you're in violation or not- but generally ratting out anyones info online is just a douche move.

I don't happen to believe you but who knows..maybe its true


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> if it were true..and not shared with the forum by the member in question ..thats pretty much against terms of service as far as I know...
> 
> I'll leave it up to prince whether you're in violation or not- but generally ratting out anyones info online is just a douche move.
> 
> I don't happen to believe you but who knows..maybe its true


she flipped her can when I wouldnt call her and said I think shes a cop, and I'm not the only member here shes contacted that thought she is a cop just saying.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

its odd to be passing out a phone number but I figure it's

solicitation 
a fetish
or a reeeeeeeally odd way to go about bring down the fuzz


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> its odd to be passing out a phone number but I figure it's
> 
> solicitation
> a fetish
> or a reeeeeeeally odd way to go about bring down the fuzz


who knows maybe they are getting bored at the PD.
officer 1 - hey joe are you buying sterons off the internet
offier 2 - what?! no way paul its asting  operation look Im posting my phone number for butt sex
officer 1 - Oh good thinkin joe, I'm gonna great an account too we can troll together


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

...it's just young people using their digital playthings ...  they have that energy cause they're young ..  I don't cause I'm old....     ...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> who knows maybe they are getting bored at the PD.
> officer 1 - hey joe are you buying sterons off the internet
> offier 2 - what?! no way paul its asting  operation look Im posting my phone number for butt sex
> officer 1 - Oh good thinkin joe, I'm gonna great an account too we can troll together



I knew a net cop long long ago when yahoo was still all the rage and I was still a medic *sigh*
anyway...he worked in a small net crimes division and he'd try out his various personas on me via sneak attack...usually young girls 
hed send me a private message and Id be like..Hi sargeant so and so...and he'd be like..how'd you know?
because you're the only 14 yr old girl on the internet sending me private messages ..lol


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

he also used to spam my yahoo account with bestiality shit too..fml


----------



## Sherk (Dec 23, 2016)

The trio started out kind of funny or entertaining at the very least while bored. But since they've pretty much outted themselves out, extremely boring and now annoying with this heckler the molester spamming. This just happened on ASF and it turned out to be a gimmick as well. Can't remember their names. Going back and forth about cheating, posting pics, handing out the others number and email and in the end, dude was just fucking with everyone.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Sherk said:


> The trio started out kind of funny or entertaining at the very least while bored. But since they've pretty much outted themselves out, extremely boring and now annoying with this heckler the molester spamming. This just happened on ASF and it turned out to be a gimmick as well. Can't remember their names. Going back and forth about cheating, posting pics, handing out the others number and email and in the end, dude was just fucking with everyone.



Ya but....who cares?


----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2016)

This Mindy bitch is prince.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

independent said:


> This Mindy bitch is prince.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Ya but..who cares!


----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Ya but..who cares!


Big true.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

independent said:


> This Mindy bitch is prince.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



...you could never get this type of play out of prince....although this is the most I've ever seen him posting...


----------

